# Wagner, Tannhauser, Nilsson, F-Diskau, Windgassen, Gerdes



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

View attachment 140081


For the Wagner enthusiasts this recording of _Tannhauser_ is an unbelievable steal at the 'used' price of $5.64 on Amazon. The cast and entire production is better than first rate, it is ideal. The pacing of the production and the balance between singers and orchestra is magnificent. The Overture alone is worth the $5.64!!!! Highest recommendation! Btw, my used copy is in mint condition.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I wouldn't be so happy. I think there are far better recordings of this opera than the Gerdes one. Which looks great on paper but all principals are out of prime for the role or blatantly dull. For a cast that promises and delivers, you can get the Sawallisch Bayreuth 1961 (3rd performance) on Orfeo for 15€. Not a single note wasted. Best cast ever assembled. Other great versions are the Konwitschny (much better Fischer-Dieskau in Stereo), the Barenboim in Berlin and Solti in Vienna.

Oh, I meant to get the Orfeo Bayreuth recording on Qobuz.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Granate said:


> I wouldn't be so happy. I think there are far better recordings of this opera than the Gerdes one. Which looks great on paper but all principals are out of prime for the role or blatantly dull.


And Nilsson was ill-suited to both Venus and Elisabeth.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm taking note of your post, Granate. Tannhauser is the only major Wagner opera that I'm missing. By coincidence I'm listening to Klemperer's highlights album right now and the overture and prelude are wonderful.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Why isn't this in the opera thread?


----------



## zxxyxxz (Apr 14, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> Why isn't this in the opera thread?


Agreed.

For what its worth I really like the Gerdes and prefer it to the Sawallisch Bayereuth 1961.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Why isn't this in the opera thread?


Ask the OP to search on Google *Tannhäuser on disc*


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Granate said:


> Ask the OP to search on Google *Tannhäuser on disc*


Good on you, could not find it, tanks.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

zxxyxxz said:


> For what its worth I really like the Gerdes and prefer it to the Sawallisch Bayereuth 1961.


Would you explain why you prefer it? To me, the 1961 Bayreuth is better conducted, with a better Elisabeth, better Venus, the same Tannhauser and Wolfram, both a bit younger. The Gerdes has only better sonics and a (marginally) better Landgraf.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

wkasimer said:


> And Nilsson was ill-suited to both Venus and Elisabeth.


I agree with you, and Birgit Nilsson is my favorite singer. I've only heard some of the Gerdes recording, but even from that, it's apparent that the roles are not really for her.


----------



## zxxyxxz (Apr 14, 2020)

wkasimer said:


> Would you explain why you prefer it? To me, the 1961 Bayreuth is better conducted, with a better Elisabeth, better Venus, the same Tannhauser and Wolfram, both a bit younger. The Gerdes has only better sonics and a (marginally) better Landgraf.


Windgassen is in better voice to me on the Gerdes he sounds like he's battling a cold through act 1 and 2. In 61 he gives his best Inbrunst im Herzen which is worth hearing.

I don't usually like Nilsson however I also don't like the female cast in the 61, but I do find Nilsson a better venus. I also find the sound better.

All in all the when I got the 1961 as my 4th Tannhauser I was very disappointed. The female cast were worse than Gerdes and the Bayereuth 1955 and Windgassen didn't sound as good as he normally is. Considering he is my favourite singer it was disappointing.

My choices would always be Bayereuth 1955 first and Gerdes second. Until I discovered Live Broadcasts the Gerdes was my top choice.


----------

